# Stolen Jack Russell - Please help



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/stolentopsy


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

The owners believe Topsy may be in the Slough area


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughters have been sharing this on Facebook, blew bury is the next village from us. Hope they find her soon and isn't used for breeding! Scum !!


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

Topsy was found wondering the streets today - I am so happy for the owners. Glad the scum who stole her just let her go and didn't do anything worse with her.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Thank heavens! What a dreadful experience.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Phew, so glad a happy ending! everyone's worse nightmare!!


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

Amazingly she was found by someone who took her to a police station and the officer recognised her from the Facebook page. Happy endings


----------

